# navare peir



## yellowfin24 (Jun 4, 2012)

Went to the peir at 11 am a few bo bos around but no kings.A few hours later a lot of kings came out of know were but they didnt want to eat i caught 2 small ones and my friend caught another 2. A few tarpon ate at about 12 or 1. At about 6 i went down to the bar and caught 6 small sharks and a lot of ladyfish. At the end of the day i had 2 bo bos and 2 kings in the box.


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

When I go to the bar....I usually catch a few cold ones and a basket of shrimp.....and fries. I love that whole area. Look for the yellow homemade metal cart on most weekends. Stop by and say hi.


----------



## kehoe (Aug 26, 2010)

i wish i was there sounded like a good king and bonita bite


----------

